
Show HN: Vimer – Convenience wrapper for gvim/mvim --remote(-tab)-silent - susam
https://github.com/susam/vimer#readme
======
susam
Here is a brief description of the files from the commit log:

There are two scripts.

* vimer.cmd -- Batch script for Windows

* vimer -- Shell script for Linux and Mac OS X

I have been using these scripts for about six years now. I wrote them when I
was working on multiple desktop environments, and I wanted a uniform and
convenient way to open a file for editing in GVim while navigating directories
in a shell or a file browser. I also wanted to ensure that while doing so the
desktop does not become cluttered with too many editor Windows.

The scripts solve the problem of editing files from the shell. The Windows
script is also capable of creating context menu options to edit files from
Windows Explorer. The README.md file contains detailed documentation on how to
create similar context menu options in Linux and Mac OS X.

I am releasing these scripts and the documentation now under the terms of the
MIT License in the hope that these might turn out to be useful for others who
use Vim the way I do.

More details are in the README:
[https://github.com/susam/vimer#readme](https://github.com/susam/vimer#readme).

